# Sedona Springs/Villas of Sedona



## bobk (Sep 22, 2009)

In the review section Sedona Springs Resort and Villas of Sedona are listed with Diamond Resorts.  I'm a owner at Sedona Springs and don't believe this is correct. I checked Diamond Resorts site and they are not listed there.  Does anyone know for sure whetehr they are or are not a Diamond Resort?
Thanks, Bob


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 22, 2009)

Bob, I own at Villas. There was nothing in the annual report I got recently to indicate an association w/Diamond. Give 'em a call and report back. I'd guess it's a mis-association by the reviewer.

Jim Ricks


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 22, 2009)

I believe they are VRI, not Diamond.

Sue


----------



## lgreenspan (Sep 22, 2009)

I own at Sedona Springs. They are managed by VRI.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Is the Diamond Resort group by any chance what Sunterra morphed into?  I ask this because I saw their sign in St. Maarten at a resort that was briefly associated with Sunterra (Royal Palm, Flamingo? - don't recall).

Anyway, if you have owned at SS or VS for a while, surely you remember the Sunterra FIASCO (can you tell that I am NOT a Sunterra fan?).

I think that some of the weeks are still considered Sunterra weeks, perhaps this is how Diamond got associated with the resorts on the review page.

Just a guess.....

LeAnn


----------



## Steve (Sep 22, 2009)

LeAnn is right on the money.  I used to be an owner at Sedona Springs.  The resort was built by Sunterra.  Some owners took the bait and converted to Club Sunterra.  Now that Diamond has purchased Sunterra, these owners are affiliated with Diamond.  The HOA threw out Sunterra as the management company years ago, but there are still a number of weeks that are controlled by Sunterra/now Diamond through the club system.  VRI is indeed the current management company, but Diamond still has members at the resort.

Here is the resort's Diamond web page:

http://www.diamondresorts.com/Sedona-Springs-Resort

Here is the resort's VRI web page:

http://vrivacations.com/resorts/ssr/index.html

Steve


----------



## csalter2 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Diamond Affiliated Resort*

Sedona Springs is a Diamond Resorts Affiliate. It is not managed by Diamond. I was thinking about staying there with family if it was possible. Is this a nice resort? It sounds as if it is a smaller resort and not close to too many things. 

Are the rooms updated or have they been refurbished lately?

I would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## JEFF H (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a exchange into Sedona Springs in Mar 2010 and stopped by to take a look at the resort last week when we were staying at the Summit
Its a good location in West Sedona on Northview Road about two main streets down HYW 89 past the Sedona Airport road. You have a large Bashes
supermarket close by and a Safeway as well as several resturnats.
Resort grounds were well maintained and the resort was attractive.
This is a samller resort and had a small pool area and a couple Hot tubs.
Barbarque grills were available and I was told free WIFI internet service in the units. Office had a computer to use if you didn't bring your own.
I was told you can also use the indoor and outdoor pool area next door at the sister resort villas of sedona. They also have a excersise room you can use but I did not see it. The unit we looked thru was large and well maintained. Its was older and not as fancy as the new units at the Summit
but nice enough that we would stay their.
wirlpool tub in the master bathroom and walk in shower. No washer and dryer in the unit was one thing I had expected for large units not to have. I like to pack light and wash in the room as needed so this was a disapointment for me. Coin laundry room is available but thats just not as good as having your own washer/dryer.
All in all of what I saw on my quick inspection visit it looked like a good place to spend a timeshare week.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Sep 23, 2009)

Also, I believe that Sedona Springs sister resort (Villas of Sedona) is also a DRI Affiliate (again, not managed by DRI)-but check in is at Sedona Springs.  The units at Sedona Springs are spacious and the Villas of Sedona are in excellent condition (a little smaller) but the VOS has an indoor pool!


----------



## PrairieGirl (Sep 24, 2009)

Steve,

Actually, Sedona Springs (and Villas of Sedona and Poco Diablo) were built by All Seasons Resorts and originally managed by VRI in the 90's.  All Seasons was in the process of building Sedona Summit when Sunterra somehow got involved both from a management perspective and ownership.  Don't know the details of how that went down, all I know is that it cost us HUGE $$$$$ in special assessments and maintenance fee increases because of their "management".

Finally Sunterra got turfed and VRI re-instated as the management company (yay!) at SS and VS, but we had to live with the Sunterra sales staff on site flogging the Summit for a year or so as part of whatever deal they worked out.  Finally they were gone (and good riddance!) entirely. I make a point of telling all VRI staff every opportunity I get how happy we are that they are back.  The vibe is so much better - you can feel it the minute you walk in! 

I still love Sedona Springs but agree, once you've stayed with a somewhere with a washer/dryer in the unit, you're spoiled - that would be the only thing that I think would be a nice addition at SS for the future.  

LeAnn


----------

